# timed carbs diet.......by pscarb



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

i am looking to cut a bit of bf for the coming stag do in Ibiza in 8 weeks time. BF is approx 15% give or take a few% and i weigh around 185lbs and was looking at the following article by PSCARB.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html

i train mon/wed/fri for an hour a time. i do a 40min 4 mile jog on a sat morning first thing. and i cycle tues/thurs for 30mins doing 20k. sunday is a rest day.

is my following diet any good as i train in the evening and not mornings,

6am- 5 large eggs with only 2 yolks (should this be more fats?)

9am- 50g prot shake with handful of alomnds or tablespoon od olive oil

12pm- tin of tuna, peppers,tomatoes, onions, lettuce, corn, brocolli. olive oil

3pm-same as 9am

4.30 pre-workout banana

5.15pm workout

6.15pm- banana, 10mins later 50g prot shake

7pm- baked potato tuna/steak/pasta/chilli (what ever missus is cooking always good food no processed crap)

9pm-50g prot shake with 3/4 pint of milk

bed-8hrs

i was looking to follow this mon-fri and then on sat & sun have whole meal toast with the first/lunchtime meals only.

is the diet enough or shoul dit be lower?

is the cardio to much or good?

any feedback is much appreciated


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate im not going to try and give you advise on this as i wouldnt know where to start but imlooking to do the same in june and will defo try follow, maybee start a log.

im sure you have already figured pscarb will most likley be the best to advise on this so just hang tight and im sure he will make his way over whenhe as te time.

how much % you aimoing to loose in that time period? as im te same weight and bf% as you so interested to see what aims compare like.

last thing , good luck


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

there is no need to question anything that paul tells you.

you are lucky he has taken the time to write you a diet and he is incredibly knowledgable. no1 on here is going to tell you what he says is wrong because its wont be!

stick with it, the diet he gave me worked a treat


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> there is no need to question anything that paul tells you.
> 
> you are lucky he has taken the time to write you a diet and he is incredibly knowledgable. no1 on here is going to tell you what he says is wrong because its wont be!
> 
> stick with it, the diet he gave me worked a treat


Paul's not written him a diet mate - I think he's posting the diet up for critique, having read Time Carbs by IronAddict which Paul posted up.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson (Feb 24, 2008)

oh rite sorry, my mistake


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

1988-s.leeson said:


> oh rite sorry, my mistake


Lol no worries :beer1:


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

knowledgeable he is after reading serveral of his posts. if he has time or anyone else to correct/rip/ my diet all the better to get my results! it seems a good diet to follow. After reading more on my cardio days i would probably have a large omelette for dinner with ham to remove the carbs. so mon/wed/fri will be low carb days, tues/thurs no carb days. sat/sun hi carb days. though if told a better way to suit my workout out then i will go with the experts.

i am looking to loose around 5-7% BF to get the abs showing and i will be happy.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

amurphy said:


> i am looking to cut a bit of bf for the coming stag do in Ibiza in 8 weeks time. BF is approx 15% give or take a few% and i weigh around 185lbs and was looking at the following article by PSCARB.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html
> 
> ...


The main problems I can see are fruit and milk. Other than PWO I'd eliminate both when dieting.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i dont know how do-able that is to drop 5-7% in 8 weeks, im not saying its not, i just really dont know it sounds alot to loose in 8 weeks. im planning now to drop fat at begining of june and in a 8 week diet for fat loss i was thinking to aim for 3% drop so im around 12/13%

if your 185lbs now and looking to drop say 6% then, (spot dab in the mid target area)

15% of 185lbs is 27.75lbs, which mean your looking to drop 11.81lbs in 8 weeks to get to 9% bf over all.

hope you can, can anyone elaborate? is it a realistic goal?

thanks warren


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes it is possible. With hard work and effort.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers tall, wasnt trying o downer the lad just genuinly wondering lol thanks tho short and to the point , love it


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Very possible with a good diet and plenty of cardio.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

would there be much musle loss tho with this? how are you planing to combat any mscle loss?


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

warren did you read pscarbs article?

pscarb qouted 'many people are able to gain a significant amount of muscle when dieting like this"

i am not saying i will or wont loss muscle only time and trying will tell and if i have a good diet and cardio i shouln't loose any, hence the post. this diet seems a good chance to loose around 5%BF in 8 weeks thats about a 1lb a week. pscarb says in the article in my weight range i should look to loose 1.5lb a week.

invisiblekid cheers for the imput i will remove these from my diet. only reason i put the banana in was pre workout only, so would this hinder my plans greatly?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ill have a proper read now i was doing work before so didnt really have time, hope it works as ill give it a go in june. hopeing to hit around 185 by then.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate just read it but confused about a few things are you meant to lower kcals ? keep at maintanace or at bulk level?

but sounds good


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

to loose weight you need to lower but increase fats/prot % wise of your total calories.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cool , i figured they woud have to be lower but was not sure ow much you lowering yours by? i will most likley only lower by a small ammount under maintanace as i loose weght very quickly for some reason


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

i have lowered them to between 2100-2400, i never keep my days the same amount so the body doesn't get used to it and keeps it guessing. i worked this out reading an article on www.bodybuilding.com can't find the link, i will find it in work as i printed it off to read if you want. this worked out what calories i should be doing,diet (though i did prefer pscarbs timed carbs diet) and i did a few calculations ont this website giving what exerises/cardio/type of work you do etc and it gave me 2300 cal. i didn't drop to this straight away though i gradually wored down to it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cool id appreciate that mate, well im still bulking at the moment so eating around 4300kcals per day but not sure how low i will go yet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that article was not written by me as you have guessed, i posted it up as it was what set me on the road to start using Carb Cycling for myself and others....i prefer carb cycling to carb timing....

carb cycling is not hard and will give results the key is to find what levels work for you this is done by trial and error over a few weeks...

i normally give someone a very low carb diet for the first to weeks to gauge how their body works to low carbs their is a post on the forum of such a diet....

for yourself looking at your diet i would change a few things.....i would firstly set out a carb cycling system a popular one is:

V Low carb

Low carb

Med carb

High carb

Low carb

V Low carb

High carb/Cheat

using your diet this is what i would suggest for a V Low carb day...

6am- 6 whole eggs

9am- 2 scoops protein blend + handful of almonds or mixed seeds

12pm- Tuna or chicken along with veg and salad + 2tbsp Extra Virgin Olive Oil

3pm- 50g Oats + 2 scoops protein blend

5.15pm workout

6.15pm- 50g liquid carbs (something like Extreme build and recover) + 1 scoop whey protein

7pm- 200g of lean protein with lots of veg and salad

B4 bed if still hungry 1 scoop whey protein and 1Tbsp of natty peanut butter

this diet gives you approx 80g of carbs, a Low and medium day aim for 125g and 200g respectively....it is late so i need to get some rest i hope what i have written helps you...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

How would you work that if say training at 10.30 after getting up at 10...am this is???

Cheers Paul


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks for the reply pscarb, much appreciated

i will alter my diet to suit your changes. your reply now gives me a better idea of a weekly diet to aim for and im sure i will get the best results.

cheers again.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

another quick question!

would you take the carbs at the same time everyday as suggested just the amounts changes depending if it is a low/high day etc?

or would you through in carbs in the morning/lunch time on high days or should this be avoided and keep carbs to pre/post WO?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robsta sorry for the delay my broadband fukced up, for that time of the day i would just have a protein drink with some orange juice before your work out as any more would draw blood into the gut and away from the muscle...

amurphy i eat all my carbs on Vlow/Low and medium days in the first 4 meals on a high day i eat carbs in all 6 meals.....i dont have carbs in my PWO shake when i diet though...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Glad you said that Paul, as that's exactly what I do....pro-pep half hour before I work out, then pwo shake, then steak/chicken/tuna depending.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey got a quick question, paul prob best to awnser but if ayone else can , be my guest.

is it worth doing this sort of diet for say 2 weeks just to shift a couple lbs of fat in the middle of a bulk?

i dont know if that sounds stupid lol, heres the situation im trying to gain some mass with limited fat , so im on a very long bulk but clean, if i feel that i have gained a little unwated fat, would it be worth going on a diet for two weeks to sift some before resuming my bulk, just if i let it keep building up im worried i will have loads to shift by the time i have any real size. or is it best just to keep bulking and then cut when i hit a size im happy with?

cheers guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well you could and yes it would shift both fat and water amount it would shift would be down to cardio, but why dont you just clean bulk??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate thanks for the sharp reply, i am clean bulking, but i havent took any pics for a while to compare and feel i might have put on a bit as i have gained 13lbs in 8 weeks. im hope ing i havent put on a ammout that will reqire a fat loss diet as im planning on carrying on my bulk till june as im only 178lbs at the moment at 5'11'' and would like to get bigger first. i suppose i wont know till i take the pics next week which will sow my 10 week progress.

i was just wondering incase i have put on fat, as i wouldnt want to leave it till i got too notacably fat. thanks again warren


----------

